# Shadow after sublimation



## gymkhana (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I have gone through the forum a bit. I have Roland RS 640 sublimation printer recently installed. The fabric is 100% polyester. I have varied heat from 195c to 230c. I am having shadow problems. as from the forum it is basically fabric shrinking and paper moving problem. But how can i stop the paper from moving when the press is lifting. It is an automatic press of 36x48 inch. I am in Pakistan and do not have any access to sticky sprays. Is there any other solution?

Amen


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

You can put a teflon sheet over the paper to hold it down. Some people prefer to use heat tape to stick the paper down.

When it comes to spray - if you have any craft shops/sewing supply shops around, you maybe able to find some light positioning spray used for appliques - it would work for holding paper in place too.
I have heard people using hairspray too (never tried it myself) - it must be perfume free not to leave any stains on garments

There is also tacky dye-sublimation paper, you may want to check if it available in Pakistan.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

It may be shrinkage issue.
I would pre press for 30 seconds.

Movement will be a shadow in one direction.
Shrinkage will be a halo type shadow.


A tack spray like our Pro Spray is helpful.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Tacky paper is by far your best bet especially if you are in a high volume production environment. Using tacky paper will eliminate the issue. Pre-pressing will work but really cuts into production time and time is money. As Tania mentioned you can get repositioing spray at a hobby or department store but the stuff is very messy.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Place 5-6 sheets of plain paper on the back of your image. Sometimes the weight of the extra paper will keep the image from moving.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Less pressure means less suction when opening press, which results in less chance of movement.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Try pressing the fabric first. Then press the dye sub onto the fabric.


----------



## gymkhana (Feb 10, 2011)

hi

i asked a local company. the fabric needs to be pressed first and then sublimate second time. the shadow problem is finished now. it was not a problem of paper movement. the fabric shrinkage was the cause. 40 seconds at 215 degrees.


----------



## gymkhana (Feb 10, 2011)

hi

i asked a local company. the fabric needs to be pressed first and then sublimate second time. the shadow problem is finished now. it was not a problem of paper movement. the fabric shrinkage was the cause. 40 seconds at 215 degrees.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Leave it at 400 for 15 seconds.


----------



## gymkhana (Feb 10, 2011)

While experimenting, my brother set the temperature at 240 celcius. The heat plates go up and then comeback. I think those must be above 255 celcius, when he pressed the fabric. It melted and stuck to the plate as well as some absorbed in the Poly cotton fabric below.
If this is not possible, then it may be a possibility that the heat plate temperatures are not correct?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

gymkhana said:


> While experimenting, my brother set the temperature at 240 celcius. The heat plates go up and then comeback. I think those must be above 255 celcius, when he pressed the fabric. It melted and stuck to the plate as well as some absorbed in the Poly cotton fabric below.
> If this is not possible, then it may be a possibility that the heat plate temperatures are not correct?



Your temperature shouldn't be above 200 Celsius (which is about 400 Fahrenheit)


----------



## gymkhana (Feb 10, 2011)

at 200c the fabric does not shrink properly and the shadow issue remains. 180 gsm polyester shrinks and sublimates perfectly at 215c and 40 sec. 250 gsm polyester is perfect at 220c and 35 sec. 
i have also asked for teflon sheet for the press but the supplier is saying that with teflon sheet tere is issue of bubbles in sublimation. what is your opinion.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't use the teflon sheet..it can make the issue worse. Place 4-5 sheets of paper on the back of the transfer before closing pressing. The extra weight of the paper may help eliminate the ghosting.


gymkhana said:


> at 200c the fabric does not shrink properly and the shadow issue remains. 180 gsm polyester shrinks and sublimates perfectly at 215c and 40 sec. 250 gsm polyester is perfect at 220c and 35 sec.
> i have also asked for teflon sheet for the press but the supplier is saying that with teflon sheet tere is issue of bubbles in sublimation. what is your opinion.


----------



## gymkhana (Feb 10, 2011)

Ms Blackwell
the ghosting issue is solved. 
Regarding the teflon sheet, i thought after reading, that it will stop the sticking issue of fabric with the press if heat is more. please advise if i am wrong here. i would not spend money on teflon sheet if it is working good without it or teflon sheet makes the matters worse for sublimation.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I keep a teflon sheet on my press at all times to protect my press.

Most of the time when sublimating I will put a protect sheet of paper on the teflon sheet before putting down my transfer or the substrate. Except when sublimating the Mates adhesive items or patches. Those items I do put directly on to the teflon sheet instead of paper. Those items have an adhesive backing and will stick to paper, but not he tefllon.






gymkhana said:


> Ms Blackwell
> the ghosting issue is solved.
> Regarding the teflon sheet, i thought after reading, that it will stop the sticking issue of fabric with the press if heat is more. please advise if i am wrong here. i would not spend money on teflon sheet if it is working good without it or teflon sheet makes the matters worse for sublimation.


----------

